# Raiola tuona contro il Milan: "Sempre muto su Donnarumma"



## Hellscream (8 Ottobre 2021)

Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."

*Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.

"È vergognoso che una parte della tifoseria se la sia presa con un ragazzo che non ha fatto niente di male, la cui colpa sarebbe semplicemente quella di aver esercitato il diritto di libera scelta. Perché altri motivi per fischiarlo non ce ne sono… È molto strano che quel gruppo di tifosi se la prenda solo con lui, perché quando un giocatore compie queste scelte la responsabilità non è solo di una parte, ma anche dell’altra. Cosa intendo dire? Quello che ho detto: trovo altrettanto strano e molto deludente che il Milan, che conosce la verità, non abbia preso le distanze da questo inaccettabile e ingiusto comportamento. Lasciami dire che è un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo. Hai notato il gesto di Busquets? Lui ha capito la situazione, il momento, quello che stava passando Gigio. L’ho molto apprezzato”.
"Maignan non lo fa rimpiangere? È un’aggravante. Nel senso che non ci sarebbero nemmeno i presupposti per colpirlo ancora, no? Gigio è un ragazzo che ha sempre dato tutto sia alla Nazionale, contribuendo alla vittoria dell’Europeo, dove è stato eletto miglior calciatore del torneo, sia al Milan dove è rimasto fedele nei momenti più bui e difficili della società, mettendoci cuore, impegno e professionalità fino all’ultimo giorno, e contribuendo a riportare la squadra in Champions”.*


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ma stai zitto panzone e pulisciti la bocca quando parli del Milan.

Siete voi sempre a parlare di noi, pagliacci mercenari, voi per noi non esistete più.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Gli conviene che il Milan stia muto, perchè se fosse una società che apre bocca, partirebbero solo sputi.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Ottobre 2021)

Cmq oltre a fischiare Donnarumma, andava fatto un gesto forte contro Raiola. 
Ma forte forte, un chiaro segnale del fatto che il Milan voglia deraiolizzarsi.


----------



## livestrong (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Questo analfabeta credo si sia perso le varie dichiarazioni fatte da Scaroni, Maldini, etc.
Purtroppo la sua fortuna è che il livello del giornalismo in Italia è imbarazzante. Gente prezzolata messa dove sta solo perché ha qualche contatto. Ed è gente ovviamente manovrata da questo losco figuro, tra gli altri. 

Caro Raiola goditela finché puoi perché con lo stile di vita che fai temo che il colesterolo sia il tuo più grande nemico. Sta tranquillo, non ti agitare sennò poi il cuore non regge


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Se non si liberano alla svelta di tutti sti parassiti,incluso ibra e chiudono PER SEMPRE tutti i rapporti con questo energumeno,veniamo noi con i forconi sotto sede Milan.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Ma sta storia fino a quando vogliamo portarla avanti? Che palle


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq oltre a fischiare Donnarumma, andava fatto un gesto forte contro Raiola.
> Ma forte forte, un chiaro segnale del fatto che il Milan voglia deraiolizzarsi.


Quando il vaso di pandora é stato scoperchiato, ecco che tutte le porcherie stanno uscendo in un batter d'occhio. Anni e anni di marchette ad unico procuratore, pensando di vincere sempre e comunque, senza aver capito che l'affare lo stava facendo lui. 

Lui non fa niente di illegale, la FIFA e la UEFA glielo permettono nella loro magnanima gestione del calcio che farebbe rabbrividire anche i banchieri più collusi, pero' é bene che individui del genere stiano alla larga dall'AC Milan, se non altro la nostra ripulita deve passare per l'indipendenza più assoluta. Credo rimarrà un sogno nostro, e forse nel calcio i rapporti non si possono troncare cosi nettamente con nessuno, ma lo spero veramente tanto.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Ottobre 2021)

Mafiosi senza vergogna, il fatto che individui del genere drenino soldi dalle società indisturbati fa capire quanto sia marcio il mondo del calcio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Se vuole viene qui a fare un giro e gli diciamo noi per la società che cosa ne pensiamo di lui e di Donnarumma...


----------



## Djici (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


A parte che Scaroni e Maldini hanno parlato di Dollarumma...
Adesso vorrei sentire Maldini rispondere a Raiola.
Magari anche in modo "leggero" con una frase del tipo "Donnarumma? Chiedete al mio procuratore"


----------



## Walker (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Invece di definire indegni i tifosi del Milan dovrebbe guardarsi allo specchio, sempre che ne esista uno in grado di contenere la sua immonda figura, sempre più ingombrante ed impresentabile.
Necessario quanto prima troncare ogni rapporto con questo verme obeso e mafioso, visto che ormai è persino arrivato a sputare nel piatto in cui ha lautamente mangiato.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2021)

E anche stavolta il Milan non replichera' in alcun modo,mi basta che a giugno a Casa Milan vengano stracciati anche i documenti che riportano la sua firma,niente deve rimanere che ha o abbia avuto a che fare con lui,compresi ovviamente i 2 che sono in rosa.


----------



## Prealpi (8 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta il Milan non replichera' in alcun modo,mi basta che a giugno a Casa Milan vengano stracciati anche i documenti che riportano la sua firma,niente deve rimanere che ha o abbia avuto a che fare con lui,compresi ovviamente i 2 che sono in rosa.


Si replica contro qualcuno, questa persona non è nessuno, perciò non ha senso nemmeno replicare


----------



## Milanoide (8 Ottobre 2021)

Deraiolizzarsi?
Ma non abbiamo Igni-Igni fra gli allenatori o avevo letto male?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Ma cosa deve dire il Milan? Era una partita dell'Italia poi. I fischi se li è meritati, andato via senza una parola, sgusciando via da interviste e telecamere perché sapeva di aver recato un danno economico al Milan dopo essere stato pagato profumatamente per quattro anni. Dollarumma deve solo ringraziare il Milan.
Se il Milan dovesse fare un comunicato per ogni cosa che fanno i tifosi non finirebbe più.
L'unico che fa figuracce qui sei tu, caro raiola. E ti è andata bene che il PSG ha soldi da buttare, altrimenti stavate ancora cercando una squadra per il Modigliani con le mani saponetta


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Che sparata a caso


----------



## Zenos (8 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta il Milan non replichera' in alcun modo,mi basta che a giugno a Casa Milan vengano stracciati anche i documenti che riportano la sua firma,niente deve rimanere che ha o abbia avuto a che fare con lui,compresi ovviamente i 2 che sono in rosa.


Maldini risponderà con 5 milioni a Romagnoli,Scaroni con pubbliche scuse previste da budget.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Raiola non avrebbe mai immaginato che in questa storia club e tifosi avrebbero fatto fronte comune verso lui e il top(o) (im)mondo che rappresenta.
In troppi hanno sottovalutato e stanno sottovalutando il milan, i milanisti e il milanismo.

Ed occhio che ancora le vendette in agenda sono tante da perpetuare.

Questi anni di mediocrità non ci hanno di certo fatto perdere lo stile e i valori ma la fame di vittoria e di vendetta(calcistica, s'intende) è tanta.

Intanto, giusto per non tradire la storia e la tradizione, l'ennesima rivoluzione del gioco la stiamo scrivendo noi.
Come dico da anni e lo dicevo anche nel nostro medioevo calcistico : attenzione perchè la coppa dalle grande orecchie in italia la riporteremo noi, altro che la juve e i loro ridicoli #finoalconfine .


----------



## sacchino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Stai buono che a te ci pensa Report.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Cosa c’entra il Milan ? Non è mica un tesserato del Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Forse il buon raiola non ha ancora realizzato cosa hanno fatto lui e il suo assistito e cosa li aspetta per il futuro.

Giusto per intenderci : sono cresciuto guardando e seguendo il milan con milanisti più grandi di me che ovviamente mi hanno formato, istruito e plasmato.
Battezzandomi come 'tifoso' mi hanno spiegato anche cosa ha fatto collovati e cosa sia per noi collovati , come mi hanno spiegato cosa ha significato per tutti noi il volo impetuoso di hateley che sovrastava il povero fulvio.

Ecco, raiola si prepari perchè nel nuovo immaginario del tifoso milanista donnarumma sarà il giuda dei tempi moderni.
Si prepari ai fischi e impari a gestire l'odio sportivo di noi tutti.
Il milanista non dimentica, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."


Finito il tempo delle polpette ciccio?
E siamo già a due club importanti che non vogliono più avere a che fare con questo, noi e il Real.
Sono pronto con i pop corn, Maldini lo annienterà con stile a questo cafone.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

*Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.*
*
"È vergognoso che una parte della tifoseria se la sia presa con un ragazzo che non ha fatto niente di male, la cui colpa sarebbe semplicemente quella di aver esercitato il diritto di libera scelta. Perché altri motivi per fischiarlo non ce ne sono… È molto strano che quel gruppo di tifosi se la prenda solo con lui, perché quando un giocatore compie queste scelte la responsabilità non è solo di una parte, ma anche dell’altra. Cosa intendo dire? Quello che ho detto: trovo altrettanto strano e molto deludente che il Milan, che conosce la verità, non abbia preso le distanze da questo inaccettabile e ingiusto comportamento. Lasciami dire che è un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo. Hai notato il gesto di Busquets? Lui ha capito la situazione, il momento, quello che stava passando Gigio. L’ho molto apprezzato”.
*
*"Maignan non lo fa rimpiangere? È un’aggravante. Nel senso che non ci sarebbero nemmeno i presupposti per colpirlo ancora, no? Gigio è un ragazzo che ha sempre dato tutto sia alla Nazionale, contribuendo alla vittoria dell’Europeo, dove è stato eletto miglior calciatore del torneo, sia al Milan dove è rimasto fedele nei momenti più bui e difficili della società, mettendoci cuore, impegno e professionalità fino all’ultimo giorno, e contribuendo a riportare la squadra in Champions”.*


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...



*LEGGERE E QUOTARE
*


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


questo si da troppa importanza, deve capire che in un mondo normale non lo vorrebbero neanche a lavare i cessi.

e il milan si fa pestare sotto i piedi da un analfabeta.... bello lo stile milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.*
> 
> *"È vergognoso che una parte della tifoseria se la sia presa con un ragazzo che non ha fatto niente di male, la cui colpa sarebbe semplicemente quella di aver esercitato il diritto di libera scelta. Perché altri motivi per fischiarlo non ce ne sono… È molto strano che quel gruppo di tifosi se la prenda solo con lui, perché quando un giocatore compie queste scelte la responsabilità non è solo di una parte, ma anche dell’altra. Cosa intendo dire? Quello che ho detto: trovo altrettanto strano e molto deludente che il Milan, che conosce la verità, non abbia preso le distanze da questo inaccettabile e ingiusto comportamento. Lasciami dire che è un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo. Hai notato il gesto di Busquets? Lui ha capito la situazione, il momento, quello che stava passando Gigio. L’ho molto apprezzato”.*
> 
> *"Maignan non lo fa rimpiangere? È un’aggravante. Nel senso che non ci sarebbero nemmeno i presupposti per colpirlo ancora, no? Gigio è un ragazzo che ha sempre dato tutto sia alla Nazionale, contribuendo alla vittoria dell’Europeo, dove è stato eletto miglior calciatore del torneo, sia al Milan dove è rimasto fedele nei momenti più bui e difficili della società, mettendoci cuore, impegno e professionalità fino all’ultimo giorno, e contribuendo a riportare la squadra in Champions”.*


Il suino sta vacillando. Ottimo.
Godo.
Dichiarazioni tipiche di chi sta perdendo il controllo dei nervi.

Ovviamente questa è la sua versione, tutta falsa e intrisa di perbenismo ma noi tutti sappiamo come è andata e sappiamo con chi schierarci.

P.S il signor donnarumma non è più un tesserato del milan. 
Semmai ora deve essere il psg a difenderlo.
Cosa dovrebbero dire il milan e maldini? Ah si, una cosa potrebbero dirla : alle questioni di milano ci pensa il sindaco di milano. Parlate con lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... *_Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”._
> 
> *"È vergognoso che una parte della tifoseria se la sia presa con un ragazzo che non ha fatto niente di male, la cui colpa sarebbe semplicemente quella di aver esercitato il diritto di libera scelta. Perché altri motivi per fischiarlo non ce ne sono… È molto strano che quel gruppo di tifosi se la prenda solo con lui, perché quando un giocatore compie queste scelte la responsabilità non è solo di una parte, ma anche dell’altra. Cosa intendo dire? Quello che ho detto: trovo altrettanto strano e molto deludente che il Milan, che conosce la verità, non abbia preso le distanze da questo inaccettabile e ingiusto comportamento. Lasciami dire che è un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo. Hai notato il gesto di Busquets? Lui ha capito la situazione, il momento, quello che stava passando Gigio. L’ho molto apprezzato”.*
> 
> *"Maignan non lo fa rimpiangere? È un’aggravante. Nel senso che non ci sarebbero nemmeno i presupposti per colpirlo ancora, no? Gigio è un ragazzo che ha sempre dato tutto sia alla Nazionale, contribuendo alla vittoria dell’Europeo, dove è stato eletto miglior calciatore del torneo, sia al Milan dove è rimasto fedele nei momenti più bui e difficili della società, mettendoci cuore, impegno e professionalità fino all’ultimo giorno, e contribuendo a riportare la squadra in Champions”.*


Ecco in questo trafiletto il modo di ragionare del suino.
Ci sono padri e padri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Finito il tempo delle polpette ciccio?
> E siamo già a due club importanti che non vogliono più avere a che fare con questo, noi e il Real.
> Sono pronto con i pop corn, Maldini lo annienterà con stile a questo cafone.


noi veramente abbiamo provato a rinnovare donarumma e rinnovato a ibra per un mucchio di soldi. questi sono i fatti.
vedremo a giugno......


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Incredibile come riesca sempre a rigirare la frittata.

Donnarumma ha esercitato il diritto di libera scelta di andarsene, i tifosi esercitano il diritto di libera scelta di offenderlo. Non ci vedo nulla di ingiusto.

Hanno la coda di paglia, questa è la verità. Nonostante la goffa campagna di ripulitura di immagine che i giornali hanno fatto col "portiere piu forte del mondo", qualunque tifoso di qualunque squadra pensa che il loro sia stato un comportamento ipocrita, da ingrato e approfittatore. Questo lo pensano tutti i tifosi, perchè prima o dopo tutti hanno a che fare con situazioni simili e tutti la pensano allo stesso modo.

Riguardo a Raiola, è chiaro che per lui non ci sia piu spazio al Milan, in alcun modo. Appena ci saremo liberati dei suoi ultimi assistiti, taglieremo i ponti.

Donnarumma ha sporcato per sempre la sua immagine, inutile che cerchino di ripulirla. Ma arriverà il giorno in cui a Parigi lo abbandoneranno e allora avremo la nostra rivincita.

Rivincita, non vendetta. Quella arriverà in Champions prima o poi, ne sono sicuro. Arriverà il giorno in cui in un San Siro stracolmo lo vedremo uscire a testa bassa, sconfitto, tra i fischi e le offese. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> noi veramente abbiamo provato a rinnovare donarumma e rinnovato a ibra per un mucchio di soldi. questi sono i fatti.
> vedremo a giugno......


Evidentemente per i dirigenti su ibra è giusto azzardare per un mucchio di soldi ma non su donnarumma.
Raiola ha cosi deciso di monetizzare al massimo e ottimizzare al massimo spostandolo a zero.

La soluzione migliore sarebbe stata venderlo per tempo riconoscendo cosi al milan quello che gli spettava di diritto.

Ma se raiola è convinto di avere tra le mani un misto tra yashin e benji price è chiaro che tratta il suo assistito come tale.
Fin dal primo rinnovo raiola ha sempre fatto passare il messaggio che il suo assistito fosse un fuoriclasse e che per lui giocare nel milan fosse un ripiego.
Questo è ciò che io almeno personalmente non ho mai sopportato e mandato giù : la totale mancanza di umiltà e di obiettività. Giorno dopo giorno è stato creato ed alimentato un fenomeno fake e virtuale.
Donnarumma era e resta un ragazzo, un giovane di belle prospettive.
Non era il migliore ieri, non è il migliore oggi.

Maignan l'ha già sbugiardato a tutti i livelli.
Un top mondo non si fa scappare la palla dalle mani.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come riesca sempre a rigirare la frittata.
> 
> Donnarumma ha esercitato il diritto di libera scelta di andarsene, i tifosi esercitano il diritto di libera scelta di offenderlo. Non ci vedo nulla di ingiusto.
> 
> ...


E' il collovati dei tempi moderni.
Deve farsene una ragione.


----------



## York (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.*


Milan.

Povero Gigio.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> noi veramente abbiamo provato a rinnovare donarumma e rinnovato a ibra per un mucchio di soldi. questi sono i fatti.
> vedremo a giugno......


Ibra è una macchinetta dai, ha 40 anni ed è più sui social che sul campo.
L'ultimo è Romagnoli che ovviamente non è titolare.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' il collovati dei tempi moderni.
> Deve farsene una ragione.


Con le dovute proporzioni. La scelta di Collovati avvenne in una situazione limite. Fu criticatissimo, ma pure capito.
Donnarumma ha scelto solo per i soldi, guidato come una marionetta dal procuratore che ha preteso 25 milioni di commissione. In questo caso qualunque tifoso, pure il peggiore dei gobbi, riconosce sia stata una scelta offensiva e ingrata.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Ottobre 2021)

L'unica cosa che manca da fastidio è che i media si mettono a 90 con sto delinquente e sono i primi a sparare fango sul Milan.


----------



## Stex (8 Ottobre 2021)

gli auguro il peggio.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Ottobre 2021)

io non capisco perchè quest'uomo non stia in qualche aula di tribunale..basta solo a vedere il servizio di report credo dovrebbe spiegare qualcoina all'agenzia delle ntrate, finanza e fisco altre istituzioni che si occupano di tasse non versate..

comunque ha ragione oltre a donnarumma la prossima volta dovrebbe comparire uno striscione identitco anche per lui..


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Mamma mia che pochezza imbarazzante.
Se uno è tifoso di una squadra e gioca per quella squadra non credo possa esserci di meglio.
Comunque inutile se la.prenda con la dirigenza, ora è un giocatore del PSG e quanto ai tifosi che lo hanno contestato, beh hanno tutto il sacrosanto diritto anche loro di fischiare a maggior ragione dopo aver pagato il biglietto, del resto mica hanno ammazzato qualcuno no?


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Ancora pochi mesi e ci purificheremo definitivamente da questo cancro.


----------



## overlord (8 Ottobre 2021)

Qualcuno dica a questo maialino che prima di parlare di Milan dovrebbe sciacquarsi per bene quel cesso di bocca.
Vorrei una risposta di Maldini del tipo "Se avessi voluto intrattenere una conversazione con un collione avrei parlato con uno dei miei."
Scherzo ovviamente, spero che non arrivino risposte dalla società perché vorrebbe dire dare importanza a uno che di importanza ne ha meno di zero.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente per i dirigenti su ibra è giusto azzardare per un mucchio di soldi ma non su donnarumma.
> Raiola ha cosi deciso di monetizzare al massimo e ottimizzare al massimo spostandolo a zero.
> 
> La soluzione migliore sarebbe stata venderlo per tempo riconoscendo cosi al milan quello che gli spettava di diritto.
> ...


Diciamo le cose come stanno. La scorsa estate il panzone ha cercato di portare via Ibra a tutti i costi. Tutti sanno benissimo (ma l'ha confessato alla fine lo stesso Raiola) che voleva portare anche lui al PSG, ma non l'hanno voluto.

E' stato poi Ibra stesso a voler rimanere. Senza pagamento di alcuna commissione. Chiaramente lui decide per se a differenza degli altri assistiti del pizzaiolo. Inoltre Ibra non vale nulla sul piano patrimoniale, c'è poco da speculare su di lui.

Riguardo Maignan è una situazione paradossale e comica. Ci siamo ritrovati, diciamo la verità, a sorpresa ad avere un portiere chiaramente piu forte sotto tutti gli aspetti. Una cosa abbastanza imbarazzante per tutti, Raiola, i giornalisti italiani che continuano invano a pompare Donnarumma, il PSG stesso (dove Maignan è cresciuto).


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ibra è una macchinetta dai, ha 40 anni ed è più sui social che sul campo.
> L'ultimo è Romagnoli che ovviamente non è titolare.


si si una macchietta che costa cara.
piccolo dettaglio che tutti fan finta di dimenticarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno. La scorsa estate il panzone ha cercato di portare via Ibra a tutti i costi. Tutti sanno benissimo (ma l'ha confessato alla fine lo stesso Raiola) che voleva portare anche lui al PSG, ma non l'hanno voluto.
> 
> E' stato poi Ibra stesso a voler rimanere. Senza pagamento di alcuna commissione. Chiaramente lui decide per se a differenza degli altri assistiti del pizzaiolo. Inoltre Ibra non vale nulla sul piano patrimoniale, c'è poco da speculare su di lui.
> 
> Riguardo Maignan è una situazione paradossale e comica. Ci siamo ritrovati, diciamo la verità, a sorpresa ad avere un portiere chiaramente piu forte sotto tutti gli aspetti. Una cosa abbastanza imbarazzante per tutti, Raiola, i giornalisti italiani che continuano invano a pompare Donnarumma, il PSG stesso (dove Maignan è cresciuto).


Diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare : io , willy e il nostro utente francese abbiamo detto sin dal primo giorno che mike avrebbe fatto capire tante cose a tutti.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...



*LEGGETE E QUOTATE TUTTE LE DICHIARAZIONI*


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riguardo Maignan è una situazione paradossale e comica. Ci siamo ritrovati, diciamo la verità, a sorpresa ad avere un portiere chiaramente piu forte sotto tutti gli aspetti. Una cosa abbastanza imbarazzante per tutti, Raiola, i giornalisti italiani che continuano invano a pompare Donnarumma, il PSG stesso (dove Maignan è cresciuto).


i difetti grossolani di donnarumma ci sono sempre stati, c'era chi livedeva e chi non li voleva vedere perchè lo guadava con gli occhi dell'amore o leggeva troppi giornali al soldo di raiola.
donnarumma nel complesso non vale una cicca perchè oltre ad essere osceno coi piedi e nelle uscite, non avere personalità ed essere stupido, sbagliare spesso il posizionamento sui tiri da lontano ecc non è neanche vero che faccia tutti sti miracoli. è un fenomeno creato dai media e stop. la gente dovrebbe pensare di più con la propria testa e valutare con oggettività.

ora per loro si, è molto imbarazzante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare : io , willy e il nostro utente francese abbiamo detto sin dal primo giorno che mike avrebbe fatto capire tante cose a tutti.


io credo che lui sia davvero fortissimo, ma non è di certo l'unico che lo avrebbe fatto dimenticare velocemente.
infatti ero tranquillissimo proprio. paradossalmente avevo molti più dubbi su turca10.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io credo che lui sia davvero fortissimo, ma non è di certo l'unico che lo avrebbe fatto dimenticare velocemente.
> infatti ero tranquillissimo proprio. paradossalmente avevo molti più dubbi su turca10.


Willy, ti ricordi quando annunciarono maignan?
Qua dentro, negli studi televisivi e sui giornali il coro era uno e uno solo : daungreiiid certo in porta.
ahahhahahaha
ahhahahaha
Godoooo.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Ottobre 2021)

A parte che non è detto che il Psg vincerà la Champions, ho i miei dubbi... ma poi, discorso soldi a parte, il numero dei trofei vinti conta relativamente nel giudicare la grandezza di un giocatore... Padoin è meglio di Totti? Nava è meglio di Batistuta?
Al momento Donnarumma non sta neanche guadagnando di più di quello che avrebbe preso da noi e non siamo più il Milan da 7°/8° posto.

Sinceramente io, fossi stato il padre, avrei consigliato a Donnarumma di restare al Milan, almeno per qualche altro anno (ha 22 anni, mica 30!!!), poi più avanti sarebbe stato da decidere se fare tutta la carriera al Milan oppure andare in un altro top club europeo, ma non a parametro zero. Per me mantenere il rispetto della gente vale più di qualche milione extra nel conto in banca... ma ovviamente questo scenario è quello dove Raiola avrebbe guadagnato meno... qui casca l'asino.
Donnarumma sarebbe anche rimasto, secondo me, ma non ha le pelotas per mettersi contro il suo procuratore (o per cambiarlo), magari schiavo di qualche clausola contrattuale con lui.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i difetti grossolani di donnarumma ci sono sempre stati, c'era chi livedeva e chi non li voleva vedere perchè lo guadava con gli occhi dell'amore o leggeva troppi giornali al soldo di raiola.
> donnarumma *nel complesso non vale una cicca perchè oltre ad essere osceno coi piedi e nelle uscite, non avere personalità ed essere stupido, sbagliare spesso il posizionamento sui tiri da lontano ecc non è neanche vero che faccia tutti sti miracoli. è un fenomeno creato dai media e stop.* la gente dovrebbe pensare di più con la propria testa e valutare con oggettività.
> 
> ora per loro si, è molto imbarazzante.


Se non fossimo in una discussione su zizzo e leggessi questa puntuale descrizione visualizzerei esattamente la faccia da pesce lesso di Donnarumma.. io sono uno di quelli che pensava avremmo perso minimo 8-10 punti senza di lui ma oggi mi domando che razzo di partite guardavo.

Raiola cmq sta sbroccando perchè il bluff ormai è talmente palese che anche con tutta la stampa del mondo al suo soldo non la raddrizza più sta situazione.


----------



## Andris (8 Ottobre 2021)

raiola, raccontaci di Donnarumma senior...chissà come mai non ne parli mai.
uno che è andato a due lire in lega pro questa stagione, un ricatto mafioso da un milione all'anno senza giocare.
quattro stagioni spesato dal Milan per far contento il fratellino...vergognati, insieme a chi te l'ha permesso


----------



## mark (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Ora prova a ridirlo senza piangere, buffone maiale.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Dopo questo vomito di cavolate, scriverei uno striscione di minacce al giorno


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se non fossimo in una discussione su zizzo e leggessi questa puntuale descrizione visualizzerei esattamente la faccia da pesce lesso di Donnarumma.. io sono uno di quelli che pensava avremmo perso minimo 8-10 punti senza di lui ma oggi mi domando che razzo di partite guardavo.
> 
> Raiola cmq sta sbroccando perchè il bluff ormai è talmente palese che anche con tutta la stampa del mondo al suo soldo non la raddrizza più sta situazione.


io non lo so, dirò la stessa cosa di leao quando diventerà (forse) così forte come qualcuno dice qui.
forse a volte ti fissi su meccanismi che ti sviano completamente nella valutazione...


----------



## Manue (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...



Non ha capito o fa finta di non capire perché Donnarumma è stato fischiato.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> raiola, raccontaci di Donnarumma senior...chissà come mai non ne parli mai.
> uno che è andato a due lire in lega pro questa stagione, un ricatto mafioso da un milione all'anno senza giocare.
> quattro stagioni spesato dal Milan per far contento il fratellino...vergognati, insieme a chi te l'ha permesso



Theo a 1.5-2mln e i Rummers a 7... ah la meritocrazia.

Comunque, forse il clan non ha ben compreso che il rischio di un simile ed anche peggiore trattamento è possibile perduri per tutta la carriera del portiere (d'albergo) ogni qual volta abbia la sventura d'incrociare un manipolo di tifosi milanisti.


----------



## Milo (8 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## peo74 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


"...*un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo."*
Sarà, ma mi sembra che in questa occasione l'unico che abbia fatto una figura di palta davanti a tutto il mondo è il portiere più forte del mondo: papera stratosferica da "Mai dire gol" per un giocatore che si pippa 12 milioni all'anno e che ha dimostrato di non saper reggere la pressione di un pubblico che lo fischia. Mi chiedo quante ne avrebbe inanellate se avesse giocato al Santiago Bernabeu ai tempi di Sanchez e Butragueno.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A parte che non è detto che il Psg vincerà la Champions, ho i miei dubbi... ma poi, discorso soldi a parte, il numero dei trofei vinti conta relativamente nel giudicare la grandezza di un giocatore... Padoin è meglio di Totti? Nava è meglio di Batistuta?
> Al momento Donnarumma non sta neanche guadagnando di più di quello che avrebbe preso da noi e non siamo più il Milan da 7°/8° posto.
> 
> Sinceramente io, fossi stato il padre, avrei consigliato a Donnarumma di restare al Milan, almeno per qualche altro anno (ha 22 anni, mica 30!!!), poi più avanti sarebbe stato da decidere se fare tutta la carriera al Milan oppure andare in un altro top club europeo, ma non a parametro zero. Per me mantenere il rispetto della gente vale più di qualche milione extra nel conto in banca... ma ovviamente questo scenario è quello dove Raiola avrebbe guadagnato meno... qui casca l'asino.
> Donnarumma sarebbe anche rimasto, secondo me, ma non ha le pelotas per mettersi contro il suo procuratore (o per cambiarlo), magari schiavo di qualche clausola contrattuale con lui.


Ma che devono vincere, messi che odia Pochettino, Neymar e mappe che non si possono vedere, dollarman che si gioca il posto con navas, ramos che lo vogliono già dare via.
Beh ma poi ha mancato di rispetto anche a Maldini, non te ne puoi uscire con" faccio quello che dice Mino"


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A parte che non è detto che il Psg vincerà la Champions, ho i miei dubbi... ma poi, discorso soldi a parte, il numero dei trofei vinti conta relativamente nel giudicare la grandezza di un giocatore... Padoin è meglio di Totti? Nava è meglio di Batistuta?
> Al momento Donnarumma non sta neanche guadagnando di più di quello che avrebbe preso da noi e non siamo più il Milan da 7°/8° posto.
> 
> Sinceramente io, fossi stato il padre, avrei consigliato a Donnarumma di restare al Milan, almeno per qualche altro anno (ha 22 anni, mica 30!!!), poi più avanti sarebbe stato da decidere se fare tutta la carriera al Milan oppure andare in un altro top club europeo, ma non a parametro zero. Per me mantenere il rispetto della gente vale più di qualche milione extra nel conto in banca... ma ovviamente questo scenario è quello dove Raiola avrebbe guadagnato meno... qui casca l'asino.
> Donnarumma sarebbe anche rimasto, secondo me, ma non ha le pelotas per mettersi contro il suo procuratore (o per cambiarlo), magari schiavo di qualche clausola contrattuale con lui.


La faccenda donnarumma parte da molto lontano : da quando raiola con un blitz notturno portò il ragazzo,all'epoca 14enne, al milan anzichè all'inter.

Donnarumma non è mai stato bambino, ragazzo e men che meno libero.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.*
> 
> *"È vergognoso che una parte della tifoseria se la sia presa con un ragazzo che non ha fatto niente di male, la cui colpa sarebbe semplicemente quella di aver esercitato il diritto di libera scelta. Perché altri motivi per fischiarlo non ce ne sono… È molto strano che quel gruppo di tifosi se la prenda solo con lui, perché quando un giocatore compie queste scelte la responsabilità non è solo di una parte, ma anche dell’altra. Cosa intendo dire? Quello che ho detto: trovo altrettanto strano e molto deludente che il Milan, che conosce la verità, non abbia preso le distanze da questo inaccettabile e ingiusto comportamento. Lasciami dire che è un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo. Hai notato il gesto di Busquets? Lui ha capito la situazione, il momento, quello che stava passando Gigio. L’ho molto apprezzato”.*
> 
> *"Maignan non lo fa rimpiangere? È un’aggravante. Nel senso che non ci sarebbero nemmeno i presupposti per colpirlo ancora, no? Gigio è un ragazzo che ha sempre dato tutto sia alla Nazionale, contribuendo alla vittoria dell’Europeo, dove è stato eletto miglior calciatore del torneo, sia al Milan dove è rimasto fedele nei momenti più bui e difficili della società, mettendoci cuore, impegno e professionalità fino all’ultimo giorno, e contribuendo a riportare la squadra in Champions”.*


Questo non ha ancora capito che i tifosi del Milan se la sono presa con lui NON perchè è andato via , ma per COME è ANDATO VIA. 
Il Psg avesse pagato 40/50 milioni e lui avesse detto " vado al PSG perchè per me è l'occasione della vita" nessuno avrebbe detto nulla e avrebbe accettato una scelta personale del giocatore. 
Che ha fatto incazzare tutti è stato il silenzio e l'andare via senza aver fatto guadagnare 1€ al Milan che ti ha cresciuto, fatto diventare ricco e pagato tuo fratello 1 milione di euro all anno.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo non ha ancora capito che i tifosi del Milan se la sono presa con lui NON perchè è andato via , ma per COME è ANDATO VIA.
> Il Psg avesse pagato 40/50 milioni e lui avesse detto " vado al PSG perchè per me è l'occasione della vita" nessuno avrebbe detto nulla e avrebbe accettato una scelta personale del giocatore.
> Che ha fatto incazzare tutti è stato il silenzio e l'andare via senza aver fatto guadagnare 1€ al Milan che ti ha cresciuto, fatto diventare ricco e pagato tuo fratello 1 milione di euro all anno.


Non c' era uscita di scena accettabile, ci vuole giusto un' offerta monstre per digerire la cosa.

E' cosi, ed è bellissimo sia cosi.

Quando hai un giocatore che hai cresciuto fin da bambino, vorresti restasse sempre per l' eternità.

Guarda Lukaku: è stato venduto addirittura oltre il suo reale valore ed era all' Inter da solo due anni.
Eppure per moltissimi tifosi è stata comunque una tragedia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si una macchietta che costa cara.
> piccolo dettaglio che tutti fan finta di dimenticarsi.


io non lo so quanto guadagna ibra, tu ?


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Al porco rode il deretano perché il Milan non gli passa più le marchette. E sentitelo come grugnisce male! 

La curva oltre a fischiare l'analfabeta, dovrebbe aprire una vera e propria campagna contro Raiola e tutto ciò che esso rappresenta, ma che duri mesi e che faccia ben capire al mondo quanto si sia stufi e disgustati da lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Zizzo se l'è fatta nelle mutande, andando a frignare da Raiola e paparino ed ecco le dichiarazioni sui giornali di questi ridicoli figuri. Mononeurone zizzo non è in grado di fare un discorso di senso compiuto e manda avanti altri al posto suo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Chi è questo che parla? Non lo conosco ....


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Il personaggio è incommentabile, ma mi fa godere la parte su Maignan: normalmente il Panza avrebbe detto qualcosa tipo "Magnanne? Non è forte come Zizzo", invece ha dovuto implicitamente ammettere che ne abbiamo preso uno forte.


----------



## Route66 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Dell'intervista ho letto solo il titolo e tanto mi basta, le parole dette dal maiale o scritte da chi per lui non meritano di essere lette mai nella vita.
Appoggio a prescindere gli insulti che gli sono stati rifilati fino a questa riga ma quello che mi piacerebbe in modo assoluto sarebbe un bel comunicato ufficiale, semplice anche di una sola riga, da parte dell'AC Milan con scritto "il sig. Mino R. si occupi dei suoi affari e dei suoi assistiti senza citare il nome di club che niente più hanno a che fare con loro".
Che il colesterolo faccia il suo lavoro fino in fondo.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...




Il fatto che se la prenda col Milan spiega tante cose. Intanto perché il Milan non c'entra nulla essendo un tesserato del Psg.

Inoltre questo voler tirare in mezzo il Milan dimostra quanto sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan ed a denti stretti ha pure ammesso che il Milan non ci ha perso, come invece sperava. Gli rode anche nessuno rimpianga il suo assistito e sicuramente avrà visto gli unanimi apprezzamenti dei tifosi del Milan nei confronti del francese.

Sperava di poter dire tutt'altro e invece il suo assistito non è titolare, non è rimpianto, è stato sostituito in modo clamoroso, è poco stimato dai tifosi del Psg e dal punto di vista umano rimarrà sempre inqualificabile, nonostante il fuoco di copertura che, con la complicità dei giornalai, ha innalzato prima della partita, che si è dimostrato controproducente. Un disastro.

Gianluigi Iscariota ed il suo entourage possono dire quello che vogliono: che se la gode, che non ci son problemi, che son sereni, ecc. la realtà e le loro reazioni dicono tutt'altro.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

La cosa che fa arrabbiare é la sproporzionata reazione che questi fischi hanno prodotto in tutta Italia. Una cosa vergognosa, al di là se si pensi che si sarebbe dovuto fischiare o meno. 

Le cose veramente importanti non se le filano, perché da buoni ipocriti fa più comodo spazzare sotto il tappeto i veri problemi, ed esaltare i falsi problemi. Quanto hanno parlato di Vlahovic che per tutta la partita si é sentito insultare dalla curva Bergamasca, con epiteti razzisti come "Zingaro" :


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo non ha ancora capito che i tifosi del Milan se la sono presa con lui NON perchè è andato via , ma per COME è ANDATO VIA.
> Il Psg avesse pagato 40/50 milioni e lui avesse detto " vado al PSG perchè per me è l'occasione della vita" nessuno avrebbe detto nulla e avrebbe accettato una scelta personale del giocatore.
> Che ha fatto incazzare tutti è stato il silenzio e l'andare via senza aver fatto guadagnare 1€ al Milan che ti ha cresciuto, fatto diventare ricco e pagato tuo fratello 1 milione di euro all anno.


Sai com'è lollo : anche una stronxata a furia di ripeterla viene spacciata per realtà.
E del resto chi vuoi che gli corregga il tiro? i giornalisti che paga e imbecca ?
Giusto capello può dire le cose come stanno.

Se proprio voleva gli applausi dei tifosi poteva fare come fa coi giornalisti : pagarli.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La cosa che fa arrabbiare é la sproporzionata reazione che questi fischi hanno prodotto in tutta Italia. Una cosa vergognosa, al di là se si pensi che si sarebbe dovuto fischiare o meno.
> 
> Le cose veramente importanti non se le filano, perché da buoni ipocriti fa più comodo spazzare sotto il tappeto i veri problemi, ed esaltare i falsi problemi. Quanto hanno parlato di Vlahovic che per tutta la partita si é sentito insultare dalla curva Bergamasca, con epiteti razzisti come "Zingaro" :


Sta tranquillo caro amico che raiola non ha paura dei tifosi ma ha paura del milan.
Ha paura perchè stiamo tornando e lui con noi ha chiuso.
Fosse il milan mediocre di anni fa Raiola si sarebbe fatto una grossa risata.

Il milan invece sta tornando e noi tifosi siamo affamati di vendetta sportiva.
I fischi verso donnarumma sono come le 3 pere all'atalanta : vendetta sportiva verso un mondo che ci ha usato, deriso e stuprato per anni.

Nessuno ci userà più.
Maldini ha distrutto raiola.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sta tranquillo caro amico che raiola non ha paura dei tifosi ma ha paura del milan.
> Ha paura perchè stiamo tornando e lui con noi ha chiuso.
> Fosse il milan mediocre di anni fa Raiola si sarebbe fatto una grossa risata.
> 
> ...


Raiola ha chiuso, anzi non ha mai iniziato con i top club VERI. Con Paolo dormo sonni tranquilli, anche se ripenso alle sue dichiarazioni dure contro il cinghiale prima che venisse al Milan, negli anni fangosi di Galliani che gli ha spalancato le porte come forse nessu'altra squadra ha mai fatto.

Il Milan ai Milanisti, da quanto chiediamo una cosa del genere? Finalmente si vede cosa vuol dire. Io spero che si taglino definitivamente i contatti con lui, ma conosco bene questo mondo...


----------



## mandraghe (8 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Raiola ha chiuso, anzi non ha mai iniziato con i top club VERI. Con Paolo dormo sonni tranquilli, anche se ripenso alle sue dichiarazioni dure contro il cinghiale prima che venisse al Milan, negli anni fangosi di Galliani che gli ha spalancato le porte come forse nessu'altra squadra ha mai fatto.
> 
> Il Milan ai Milanisti, da quanto chiediamo una cosa del genere? Finalmente si vede cosa vuol dire. Io spero che si taglino definitivamente i contatti con lui, ma conosco bene questo mondo...



Infatti gli son rimasti i gobbi e Leonardo.

In Spagna non fa affari dai tempi di Ibra, in Inghilterra non se lo fila nessuno. Appena leggono assistito da Raiola in UK ripensano alle sole Balotelli e Pogba (che non ha mai giustificato la spesa fatta) e chiudono il telefono. In Germania, oltre Halaand, ha Thuram e magari qualcun altro, ma le porte della società più ricca e potente per lui sono state sempre sbarrate. Infatti credo che Halaand sarà il primo giocatore di livello della Bundes che non andrà al Bayern. A meno che non cambi procuratore.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti gli son rimasti i gobbi e Leonardo.
> 
> In Spagna non fa affari dai tempi di Ibra, in Inghilterra non se lo fila nessuno. Appena leggono assistito da Raiola in UK ripensano alle sole Balotelli e Pogba (che non ha mai giustificato la spesa fatta) e chiudono il telefono. In Germania, oltre Halaand, ha Thuram e magari qualcun altro, ma le porte della società più ricca e potente per lui sono state sempre sbarrate. Infatti credo che Halaand sarà il primo giocatore di livello della Bundes che non andrà al Bayern. A meno che non cambi procuratore.


Haaland che chiede 50M netti alla sua prossima squadra. Cioé vuole guadagnare come Messi, dopo 5 palloni d'oro, 700 gol, 300 assist, pre Covid e qualche trofeo sollevato. Ma chi gliele mette in teste certe cose?  É veramente inconcepibile non regolamentare il calcio, sta diventando troppo sballato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Ottobre 2021)

quest'uomo (Raiola) è quanto più distante possa esserci dalla filosofia progettuale e calcistica del nuovo Milan. Fuori dagli zebedei lui e i suoi assistiti


----------



## mandraghe (8 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Haaland che chiede 50M netti alla sua prossima squadra. Cioé vuole guadagnare come Messi, dopo 5 palloni d'oro, 700 gol, 300 assist, pre Covid e qualche trofeo sollevato. Ma chi gliele mette in teste certe cose?  É veramente inconcepibile non regolamentare il calcio, sta diventando troppo sballato.



Ah con me sfondi una porta aperta. Lo dico da anni che i procuratori sono il male del calcio, dei parassiti che drenano risorse senza apportare nulla. Pensi che un Halaand o un Mbappé siano emersi grazie ai procuratori? Chi è forte emergerà comunque. Anzi spesso i procuratori riescono a piazzare dei bidoni in grandi club facendogli buttare via soldi.

Che poi la roba assurda è che un mediatore dovrebbe farti spendere di meno in cambio di una commissione. Invece i club spendono di più e devono anche foraggiare i mediatori. Una roba che non accade in nessun altro settore economico. Cornuti e mazziati.

Come ho sempre detto, fossi presidente della Fifa la prima cosa che farei è mettere vincoli alle commissioni dei procuratori: ormai stiamo arrivando al punto che i club devono in pratica ricomprare continuamente i loro giocatori. Non esiste una roba del genere.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta il Milan non replichera' in alcun modo,mi basta che a giugno a Casa Milan vengano stracciati anche i documenti che riportano la sua firma,niente deve rimanere che ha o abbia avuto a che fare con lui,compresi ovviamente i 2 che sono in rosa.


Non si scappa, si vedono anche da queste cose il polso di una società.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## davidelynch (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Occhi aperti quando giri per Milano maiale.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ah con me sfondi una porta aperta. Lo dico da anni che i procuratori sono il male del calcio, dei parassiti che drenano risorse senza apportare nulla. Pensi che un Halaand o un Mbappé siano emersi grazie ai procuratori? Chi è forte emergerà comunque. Anzi spesso i procuratori riescono a piazzare dei bidoni in grandi club facendogli buttare via soldi.
> 
> Che poi la roba assurda è che un mediatore dovrebbe farti spendere di meno in cambio di una commissione. Invece i club spendono di più e devono anche foraggiare i mediatori. Una roba che non accade in nessun altro settore economico. Cornuti e mazziati.
> 
> Come ho sempre detto, fossi presidente della Fifa la prima cosa che farei è mettere vincoli alle commissioni dei procuratori: ormai stiamo arrivando al punto che i club devono in pratica ricomprare continuamente i loro giocatori. Non esiste una roba del genere.


Ma anche gli ingaggi andrebbero regolati. Non é possibile passare da 1M a 6M, o da 2M a 10M come un centrocampista di nostra conoscenza. Non é possibile neanche passare da 800K a 20M come Mbappe, o da 4M a 50M come Haaland. Insomma, devono esserci dei livelli come in NBA.

Altra cosa da regolare sono le commissioni. Se andiamo anche qui a vedere differenze con il mondo Americano, viene da mettersi le mani nei capelli.

Ma quando il tuo rappresentate si chiama Agnelli prima, e Al Khelaifi adesso, che interesse vuoi che abbiano a cambiare le regole se ci sguazzano. Purtroppo alla stragrande maggioranza va benissimo questo sistema; Senza scadere in slogan banali, mi viene solo da dire :" Il calcio della gente ".


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Ottobre 2021)

la crisi economica farà bene a tante persone.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare : io , willy e il nostro utente francese abbiamo detto sin dal primo giorno che mike avrebbe fatto capire tante cose a tutti.


Con le dovute proporzioni pero. Io ricordo che c'era la speranza che Maignan fosse un ottimo portiere che avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta Donnarumma, ma ad essere onesto non ricordo nessuno pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco.

E nessuno qui dentro e forse neanche in tutto il mondo che avrebbe immaginato che Maignan fosse cosi forte. Siamo sinceri.
Una cosa è dire che Mike fosse bravo, fin li ok, ma che avrebbe avuto questo impatto devastante nessuno, manco sua madre credo lo dicesse.

Per questo trovo la situazione oggi paradossale, in modo meraviglioso per noi tifosi, ma in modo imbarazzante per il PSG, perchè mica sono scemi, lo vedono anche loro che Maignan, nato e cresciuto nel settore giovanile del PSG, sbolognato al Lille per quattro soldi, è piu forte di Donnarumma che strapagano 12 milioni l'anno.

Talmente imbarazzante che pure Raiola deve arrampicarsi sugli specchi per difendere (giustificare) l'ennesimo bidone che ha rifilato.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i difetti grossolani di donnarumma ci sono sempre stati, c'era chi livedeva e chi non li voleva vedere perchè lo guadava con gli occhi dell'amore o leggeva troppi giornali al soldo di raiola.
> donnarumma nel complesso non vale una cicca perchè oltre ad essere osceno coi piedi e nelle uscite, non avere personalità ed essere stupido, sbagliare spesso il posizionamento sui tiri da lontano ecc non è neanche vero che faccia tutti sti miracoli. è un fenomeno creato dai media e stop. la gente dovrebbe pensare di più con la propria testa e valutare con oggettività.
> 
> ora per loro si, è molto imbarazzante.


Sul valore assoluto di Donnarumma non mi esprimo. E' comunque un 99 e dunque giovane. Vedremo lo sviluppo della sua carriera.
Preferisco Maignan per capacità e caratteristiche. Piu completo e forte, piu moderno, piu adatto a noi. Meglio in tutto per me.

Il punto di Donnarumma comunque non è il suo valore, ma l'hype che da sempre lo accompagna. Perchè se fosse rimasto a 2 milioni stile Calabria sarebbe un idolo dei tifosi, non siamo ipocriti. Il problema è sempre stato il modo in cui è stato gestito dal suo procuratore e soprattutto il modo in cui è stato trattato il Milan in tutta la sua permanenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io non lo so quanto guadagna ibra, tu ?


io si, ma dato che tu me lo contesteresti ti rispondo che guadagna di certo più di quel che merita.
credo che questo sia ampiamente incontestabile.

girano voci di rinnovo... balle dirai. come erano balle lo scorso anno però, ma ha rinnovato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sta storia fino a quando vogliamo portarla avanti? Che palle


Ma infatti basta. Abbiamo Maignan ormai, a prescindere dalla stagione che farà dobbiamo dare fiducia a lui e non pensare più a Donnarumma e soprattutto a quello la


----------



## Shmuk (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con le dovute proporzioni pero. Io ricordo che c'era la speranza che Maignan fosse un ottimo portiere che avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta Donnarumma, ma ad essere onesto non ricordo nessuno pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> E nessuno qui dentro e forse neanche in tutto il mondo che avrebbe immaginato che Maignan fosse cosi forte. Siamo sinceri.
> Una cosa è dire che Mike fosse bravo, fin li ok, ma che avrebbe avuto questo impatto devastante nessuno, manco sua madre credo lo dicesse.



E qui ti sbagli, che fosse meglio di Rumma era FACILISSIMO, e ci avrei messo 100 euro tranquillo contro qualsiasi Rummer.


----------



## kipstar (8 Ottobre 2021)

Non capisco. Cosa ci entra il Milan con dei fischi in una partita della nazionale......boh.....


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (8 Ottobre 2021)

A.c.Milan 1899 non rilascia dichiarazioni che riguardano tesserati di società terze


----------



## davoreb (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con le dovute proporzioni pero. Io ricordo che c'era la speranza che Maignan fosse un ottimo portiere che avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta Donnarumma, ma ad essere onesto non ricordo nessuno pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> E nessuno qui dentro e forse neanche in tutto il mondo che avrebbe immaginato che Maignan fosse cosi forte. Siamo sinceri.
> Una cosa è dire che Mike fosse bravo, fin li ok, ma che avrebbe avuto questo impatto devastante nessuno, manco sua madre credo lo dicesse.
> ...


Io sinceramente non capivo lo scetticismo dei media su Maignan, non si stava mica prendendo un portiere da Kazakistan o dalle giovanili.

Stavamo prendendo il portiere titolare campione di Francia a 25 anni dopo 5 stagioni da titolare in una squadra che se non sbaglio giocava la champions. Portiere dell'anno in Francia due stagioni fa. 

Forse è un pochino meglio di quello che mi aspettavo ma più o meno cosi.

Detto questo Donnarumma non è mai stato un vero muro nell'arco di un intero campionato, non ha mai raggiunto i livelli del miglior Handanovic o di Allison (per non menzionare i fuoriclasse veri che sono altri) quindi sostituirlo adeguamento non era certo impossibile.


----------



## Walker (8 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Al porco rode il deretano perché il Milan non gli passa più le marchette. E sentitelo come grugnisce male!
> 
> La curva oltre a fischiare l'analfabeta, dovrebbe aprire una vera e propria campagna contro Raiola e tutto ciò che esso rappresenta, ma che duri mesi e che faccia ben capire al mondo quanto si sia stufi e disgustati da lui.


Sono d'accordo, dopo questa sbroccata il nuovo obiettivo da colpire a più non posso è il solengo obeso.
Tutto il mondo deve rendersi conto di quanto schifoso sia questo losco individuo.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con le dovute proporzioni pero. Io ricordo che c'era la speranza che Maignan fosse un ottimo portiere che avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta Donnarumma, ma ad essere onesto non ricordo nessuno pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> E nessuno qui dentro e forse neanche in tutto il mondo che avrebbe immaginato che Maignan fosse cosi forte. Siamo sinceri.
> Una cosa è dire che Mike fosse bravo, fin li ok, ma che avrebbe avuto questo impatto devastante nessuno, manco sua madre credo lo dicesse.
> ...


Ineccepibile. Pure io che lo conoscevo bene non immaginavo che avrebbe potuto avere questo impatto. Tra l'altro (come é normale che sia) non é perfetto, i suoi errori gli ha fatti in queste 11 partite, se non altro abbiamo sardinato quella stupida classifica degli 8/10 punti che porta Donnarumma. Io sapevo che per noi era perfetto, pensavo che tra i pali potesse essere inferiore, perché ha altre caratteristiche, invece una sorpresa totale anche li, e non possiamo far altro che rallegrarci.

Non so perché si debba tirar fuori Maignan sempre, non so perché lo si debba sempre paragonare a Donnarumma e non so perché si voglia sempre dire "rimpiangere" , come se noi tifosi stiamo a piagerci addosso per chi non ci ha voluto. Ma non noi tifosi qui sul forum, ma i giornalisti ed i commentatori, é una grandissima mancaza di rispetto per il nostro portiere.

Ah, Maignan ancora non ci ha mostrato cosa sa fare con i piedi, ancora si ritiene molto e vorrei capire se c'é una "maturazione" (dipende da come la si vede, io lo prefrisco più giocoliere, a costo di subire due papere a stagione) o se c'é una scelta diretta di Pioli (e ci sta, ma non capisco). Mike deve esce lasciato libero di occupare tutta la metà campo, solo cosi potrà veramente trasformarsi in leggenda, perché i piedi in confronto a Donnarumma sono di un livello diverso.

A conti fatti secondo me ci abbiamo adirittura guadagnato, economicamente e sportivamente.


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


E poi dicono che è sbagliato augurare del male alle persone


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con le dovute proporzioni pero. Io ricordo che c'era la speranza che Maignan fosse un ottimo portiere che avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta Donnarumma, ma ad essere onesto non ricordo nessuno pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> E nessuno qui dentro e forse neanche in tutto il mondo che avrebbe immaginato che Maignan fosse cosi forte. Siamo sinceri.
> Una cosa è dire che Mike fosse bravo, fin li ok, ma che avrebbe avuto questo impatto devastante nessuno, manco sua madre credo lo dicesse.
> ...


Non per essere arrogante o passare per saccente ma io ho passato ore e ore e ho riempito pagine e pagine ribadendo che Maignan avrebbe fatto aprire a tutti gli occhi.
Il mio motto per perculare i donnaruma-boys era 'daungreidddd certo e sicuro'.
Si, come no.
Si , è visto.

Per me toparumma è sempre stato un fenomeno fake, tanto virtuale e mediatico e poco reale.
Chi mi legge mi è testimone. Carta canta.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con le dovute proporzioni pero. Io ricordo che c'era la speranza che Maignan fosse un ottimo portiere che avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta Donnarumma, ma ad essere onesto non ricordo nessuno pronto a metterci la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> E nessuno qui dentro e forse neanche in tutto il mondo che avrebbe immaginato che Maignan fosse cosi forte. Siamo sinceri.
> Una cosa è dire che Mike fosse bravo, fin li ok, ma che avrebbe avuto questo impatto devastante nessuno, manco sua madre credo lo dicesse.
> ...



Ma io sono sincero.

A me andava bene Tatarusanu titolare pur di vedere andare via 'sto delinquente. Ma chissenefrega di qualche goal in più, io non tollero atteggiamenti del genere.

Stiamo parlando di gente che in un anno vedrà più soldi di te e me insieme in 100 vite, non scherziamo.


----------



## Giangy (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Il suino non ha capito, che Donnarumma sia andato via senza manco un grazie, in silenzio, senza spiccicare una parola dal suo addio al Milan. Donnarumma per risparmiare i fischi, doveva solo almeno spiccicare qualche parola, del perchè dell'addio al Milan, e almeno ringraziare di averlo cresciuto come portiere. Poi nulla vieta, di andarsene al PSG, oppure ovunque vuole. E quello che fa incazzare, il modo come è andato via. Per il resto spero mai più affari con Raiola, cosi almeno evitano di accostarci sempre la Bernarda, o giocatori simili una volta per tutte, spero vada via anche Romagnoli. Spiace solo per i pochi assistiti buoni che aveva, anche se si sono accasati altrove, come gli olandesi Stengs, Malen, Boadu.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Ottobre 2021)

A me piacerebbe ogni tanto che qualcuno dell'ambiente spalasse letame su questo suino e sulla sua ipocrisia, invece niente, tutti i giornalisti prezzolati dal primo all'ultimo. Userà tutti i soldi che intasca dalle commissioni solo per tenere su il suo apparato mediatico, immagino. Personaggio squallido, un mafioso infiltratosi nel calcio per succhiare soldi, se ci fosse un minimo di volontà di fare pulizia sarebbe stato ridimensionato da un pezzo, ma nel "calcio dei poveri" gli lasciano fare il bello e il cattivo tempo. Una manica di ridicoli ipocriti, come in qualsiasi altra organizzazione simil-politica.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Ottobre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Il suino non ha capito, che Donnarumma sia andato via senza manco un grazie, in silenzio, senza spiccicare una parola dal suo addio al Milan. Donnarumma per risparmiare i fischi, doveva solo almeno spiccicare qualche parola, del perchè dell'addio al Milan, e almeno ringraziare di averlo cresciuto come portiere. Poi nulla vieta, di andarsene al PSG, oppure ovunque vuole. E quello che fa incazzare, il modo come è andato via. Per il resto spero mai più affari con Raiola, cosi almeno evitano di accostarci sempre la Bernarda, o giocatori simili una volta per tutte, spero vada via anche Romagnoli. Spiace solo per i pochi assistiti buoni che aveva, anche se si sono accasati altrove, come gli olandesi Stengs, Malen, Boadu.


Il suino ha capito benissimo, è da un anno che cerca di ripulire l'immagine del suo pupazzo, ma sono stati talmente ridicoli e irriconoscenti che ora pagheranno le conseguenze fino in fondo. Ripeto, ci sarà qualcuno che ricorda pubblicamente che i fischi dai tifosi sono parte integrante del calcio da sempre? Che dovrebbe dire Maignan, a cui gli animali ladri urlavano scimmia? Ridicoli tutti, una manica di gente senza palle al soldo di un mafioso.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Il suino non ha capito, che *Donnarumma sia andato via senza manco un grazie*, in silenzio, senza spiccicare una parola dal suo addio al Milan. Donnarumma per risparmiare i fischi, doveva solo almeno spiccicare qualche parola, del perchè dell'addio al Milan, e almeno ringraziare di averlo cresciuto come portiere. Poi nulla vieta, di andarsene al PSG, oppure ovunque vuole. E quello che fa incazzare, il modo come è andato via. Per il resto spero mai più affari con Raiola, cosi almeno evitano di accostarci sempre la Bernarda, o giocatori simili una volta per tutte, spero vada via anche Romagnoli. Spiace solo per i pochi assistiti buoni che aveva, anche se si sono accasati altrove, come gli olandesi Stengs, Malen, Boadu.


La mia opinione personale é che non sia andata cosi. Maldini ha fatto saltare il tavolo, perché certe cifre non le voleva neanche sentire, mentre loro si aspettavano che prima o poi avremmo ceduto, e che il rinnovo sarebbe arrivato alle loro condizioni. Invece no!

Basta vedere che ha aspettato un mese prima di accasarsi al PSG, cioé l'unica che poteva accontentarlo. E nello comunque nessuna big gli aveva fatto posto, a dimostrare che nessuno fosse veramente pronto a ritrovarselo in squadra in quel momento. Poi tutte le altre le condivido


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sul valore assoluto di Donnarumma non mi esprimo. E' comunque un 99 e dunque giovane. Vedremo lo sviluppo della sua carriera.
> Preferisco Maignan per capacità e caratteristiche. Piu completo e forte, piu moderno, piu adatto a noi. Meglio in tutto per me.
> 
> Il punto di Donnarumma comunque non è il suo valore, ma l'hype che da sempre lo accompagna. Perchè se fosse rimasto a 2 milioni stile Calabria sarebbe un idolo dei tifosi, non siamo ipocriti. Il problema è sempre stato il modo in cui è stato gestito dal suo procuratore e soprattutto il modo in cui è stato trattato il Milan in tutta la sua permanenza.


infatti se vai con raiola rinunci alla carriera. la storia parla chiaro.
io ero sicuro al 100% che un altro portiere avrebbe migliorato la questione, non solo maignan.. Lo ho scritto non so quante volte.
ci sono le volte che sbaglio ma anche quelle che ci prendo.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti se vai con raiola rinunci alla carriera. la storia parla chiaro.
> io ero sicuro al 100% che un altro portiere avrebbe migliorato la questione, non solo maignan.. Lo ho scritto non so quante volte.
> ci sono le volte che sbaglio ma anche quelle che ci prendo.


Guarda Will, sai che io sono un estimatore di Maignan, non avrei mai immaginato fosse cosi affidabile.
Mi va bene cosi.

Ma stai vendendo la pelle dell' orso un pò troppe presto su Donnarumma, giusto un pelo.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Una cosa non è chiara: Per quale motivo AC MILAN deve intervenire per difendere un giocatore che " NON È PIÙ UN SUO GIOCATORE "?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda Will, sai che io sono un estimatore di Maignan, non avrei mai immaginato fosse cosi affidabile.
> Mi va bene cosi.
> 
> Ma stai vendendo la pelle dell' orso un pò troppe presto su Donnarumma, giusto un pelo.


Se non erro tu eri uno tra quelli certi che in porta ci eravamo indeboliti ma potrei dire benissimo una inesattezza.

Per come la vedo io : nessuno forse poteva immaginare che Maignan avrebbe avuto un tale impatto però c'è da dire che la diffidenza di cui godeva il neo-arrivato era direttamente proporzionale alla considerazione smisurata di cui godeva Donnarumma quindi è successo quello che spesso succede nel calcio e cioè che il campo ha emanato la sua sentenza stabilendo i giusti valori. 


Se Donnarumma per i suoi fan è ancora top 5 allora diciamo che il francese di diritto rientra in questa ristretta élite e lo precede pure perché Maignan oggi è più forte di modigliani. 

Questo sta dicendo il campo.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2021)

Chiediamoci perché questo essere va particolarmente d'accordo con i cessi di torino.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non erro tu eri uno tra quelli certi che in porta ci eravamo indeboliti ma potrei dire benissimo una inesattezza.
> 
> Per come la vedo io : nessuno forse poteva immaginare che Maignan avrebbe avuto un tale impatto però c'è da dire che la diffidenza di cui godeva il neo-arrivato era direttamente proporzionale alla considerazione smisurata di cui godeva Donnarumma quindi è successo quello che spesso succede nel calcio e cioè che il campo ha emanato la sua sentenza stabilendo i giusti valori.
> 
> ...


Si si io ero tra quelli, ma penso che chiunque un minimo razionale fosse convinto che il portiere appena eletto miglior giocatore dell' Europeo, sarebbe stato uno smacco perderlo.

Guarda che io sono il primo felice Maignan sia forte, mica ho una percentuale sull' ingaggio di Donnarumma 

Io tifo Milan, ma grazie a Dio che non ci abbiamo perso nello scambio!

Ma siamo stati anche molto fortunati eh, poteva andare benissimo diversamente, anzi era la cosa più probabile.

Anche perchè pure per la nostra società è stato un "ripiego" Maignan, quindi mica ero solo io che si sarebbe tenuto Donnarumma.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una cosa non è chiara: Per quale motivo AC MILAN deve intervenire per difendere un giocatore che " NON È PIÙ UN SUO GIOCATORE "?


Per placare i nostri tifosi come lui piega i giornalisti.

Se vuole può pagare anche noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si ero io, ma penso che chiunque un minimo razionale fosse convinto che il portiere appena eletto miglior giocatore dell' Europeo, sarebbe stato uno smacco perderlo.
> 
> Guarda che io sono il primo felice Maignan sia forte, mica ho una percentuale sull' ingaggio di Donnarumma
> 
> ...


Siamo tutti felici di mike ,ci mancherebbe. 
Ancor più felici di avere in porta un uomo vero e non un omuncolo che ci tiene per le palle. 
Nessun giocatore sarà superiore al Milan, men che meno un bamboccio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente un giornalista serio invece di un babbuino che scrive su dettato di panzaman avrebbe chiesto:

"Sig. Raiola, i tifosi del Milan in realtà non contestano a Donnarumma di aver lasciato il Milan ma di essere andato via a zero derubando il club di una importantissima plusvalenza, preferendo invece arrichire Lei con una ricchissima commissione. Premesso che tutto ciò è lecito, non pensa che sarebbe stato un comportamento più dignitoso rinnovare ad una cifra corretta, e poi lasciare il club attraverso una cessione che accontentasse tutti? Non ritiene che la sua avidità sia la ragione dei fischi?"


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si io ero tra quelli, ma penso che chiunque un minimo razionale fosse convinto che il portiere appena eletto miglior giocatore dell' Europeo, sarebbe stato uno smacco perderlo.
> 
> Guarda che io sono il primo felice Maignan sia forte, mica ho una percentuale sull' ingaggio di Donnarumma
> 
> ...


Se nel rimpiazzare Donnarumma i dirigenti sono stati bravi vuol dire hanno capacità nello scegliere i calciatori e nel pagarli il giusto. 

Se sono stati fortunati, d'altro canto, vorrebbe dire che non è difficile trovare in giro per il mondo meglio di Donnarumma. 

A te la scelta della possibilità. 


Non possiamo dire con certezza che la prima scelta della società fosse Donnarumma semplicemente perché non sappiamo quanto il Milan avesse offerto. 
E l'ingaggio di partenza bada che è già dopato dal metro-mirabelli...
Il che è tutto dire.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se nel rimpiazzare Donnarumma i dirigenti sono stati bravi vuol dire hanno capacità nello scegliere i calciatori e nel pagarli il giusto.
> 
> Se sono stati fortunati, d'altro canto, vorrebbe dire che non è difficile trovare in giro per il mondo meglio di Donnarumma.
> 
> ...


Ma è ovvio che sapessero fosse un buon portiere, ma tra buon portiere e quello che sta dimostrando ce ne passa.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che sapessero fosse un buon portiere, ma tra buon portiere e quello che sta dimostrando ce ne passa.


Esatto, è quello che sto dicendo anche io.

E per me è proprio questo il punto: avessimo sostituito Donnarumma con un buon portiere, la cosa sarebbe passata abbastanza sottotraccia e i giornali avrebbero scritto articoli su articoli per dire quanto invece era forte Donnarumma.

Invece QUESTO Maignan sta creando imbarazzo. Perchè oltre ad aver fatto una cosa meschina, da ingrato, che qualunque tifoso odierebbe, Donnarumma non è neanche lontanamente rimpianto sul piano tecnico. Questa cosa sta creando imbarazzo nei giornalisti, a Raiola e al PSG pure, tanto da montare un caso patetico per qualche fischio e uno striscione...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che sapessero fosse un buon portiere, ma tra buon portiere e quello che sta dimostrando ce ne passa.


Donnarumma e il circo equestre al seguito hanno obnubilato quasi tutti.
Fidati.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è quello che sto dicendo anche io.
> 
> E per me è proprio questo il punto: avessimo sostituito Donnarumma con un buon portiere, la cosa sarebbe passata abbastanza sottotraccia e i giornali avrebbero scritto articoli su articoli per dire quanto invece era forte Donnarumma.
> 
> Invece QUESTO Maignan sta creando imbarazzo. Perchè oltre ad aver fatto una cosa meschina, da ingrato, che qualunque tifoso odierebbe, Donnarumma non è neanche lontanamente rimpianto sul piano tecnico. Questa cosa sta creando imbarazzo nei giornalisti, a Raiola e al PSG pure, tanto da montare un caso patetico per qualche fischio e uno striscione...


Gary , per chi voleva vedere le uscite a farfalle , i gol sul suo palo , la lettura pessima della traiettoria aerea e il gioco indecente coi piedi anni e anni dovevano bastare .
Non era difficile prevedere che mettendo in porta uno che di base fa 'il suo' non ci avremmo perso ma guadagnato.


Poi che Maignan sia anche tanto altro è un altro discorso e ci fa realizzare che abbiamo preso un campione.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary , per chi voleva vedere le uscite a farfalle , i gol sul suo palo , la lettura pessima della traiettoria aerea e il gioco indecente coi piedi anni e anni dovevano bastare .
> Non era difficile prevedere che mettendo in porta uno che di base fa 'il suo' non ci avremmo perso ma guadagnato.
> 
> 
> Poi che Maignan sia anche tanto altro è un altro discorso e ci fa realizzare che abbiamo preso un campione.


Oddio anni e anni... ha 22 anni, mi pare un po' prematuro ed esagerato fare questo discorso. Altrimenti cadiamo nei medesimi meandri delle valutazioni fatte per i coetanei Leao e Brahim oppure per Tonali.

Detto questo, per me il problema vero è sempre stato il mix micidiale tra il suo ingaggio, il suo atteggiamento e soprattutto il comportamento del suo procuratore. Perchè se avesse avuto un piu basso profilo alla Calabria non diresti codeste cose.

Se a questo aggiungiamo che non lo abbiamo sostituito con uno bravo ma con uno ottimo e evidentemente migliore di lui, allora il discorso diventa interessante e bello per sparare a zero su questo ingrato. Godiamo per la rivincita, ma trovo esagerati i giudizi in negativo su Donnarumma come al pari lo sono quelli in positivo del hype di cui gode da sempre.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non erro tu eri uno tra quelli certi che in porta ci eravamo indeboliti ma potrei dire benissimo una inesattezza.
> 
> Per come la vedo io : nessuno forse poteva immaginare che Maignan avrebbe avuto un tale impatto però c'è da dire che la diffidenza di cui godeva il neo-arrivato era direttamente proporzionale alla considerazione smisurata di cui godeva Donnarumma quindi è successo quello che spesso succede nel calcio e cioè che il campo ha emanato la sua sentenza stabilendo i giusti valori.
> 
> ...


 Vabbè, in Italia siamo ancora ancorati ad un calcio che non c’è più. Maignan chi lo conosceva? Passi tra noi tifosi che non ci facciamo soldi, ma è una passione sfrenata, ma chi lavora in questo ambiente lo ha subito etichettato come downgrade (ed anche io dissi che tra i pali certamente, nel resto assolutamente no, ma già per questo chiedo venia a Mike  ). Sembrava Antonio Donnarumma a leggere i giornali.

Dopo i vari Kaka, Tomori, Bennacer ecc.. non si è ancora capito che un giocatore bisogna conoscerlo e non giudicare dal prezzo pagato. Che tristezza. D’altronde ieri sera nel post partita ho sentito cose aberranti: "Il campionato Italiano è il migliore del mondo." , " É quello più divertente e propositovo" .  
Dove erano questi signori in questi 10 anni di dominio Juve? Con un calcio da anni 50. Sanno che è da 10 anni che un’Italiana non vince la CL? Sanno che è un campionato di transito? Sanno che esiste un sistema piramidale rivoltante?
Questo solo per dire quanto questi signori di calcio capiscano, lasciamoli parlare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Ottobre 2021)

vedo che Raiola è un pò agitato verso il Milan ultimamente, dalle uscite su Romagnoli e ora su Donnarumma. Lui che non dice mai una parola. Mi sa che gli brucia parecchio, sa bene che è profilo non gradito a Casa Milan nonostante le solite frasi di circostanza. Una dirigenza come la nostra, che basa le sue scelte sul progetto sportivo e non certo sugli intrallazzi, agirà sempre più con procuratori tipo la Wasserman ecc..


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ovviamente il Suino e la famiglia (anch'essa orchestrata dal suino, e questa è la cosa più aberrante) stanno cavalcando l'onda, anche perchè trovano terreno fertile nei telecronisti cerebrolesi e radical-chic che albergano in tutte le reti, Rai in primis. In un paese serio, e con un telecronista che sapeva fare il proprio mestiere, l'episodio dei fischi all'infame sarebbe stato da liquidare in 30 secondi, al primo episodio. Invece, ogni volta che toccava palla e veniva beccato, partiva la litania, con aspetti addirittura imbarazzanti se non vergognosi ("Palla a Donnarumma, che deve avere le spalle larghe per affrontare LE BOTTE DELLA VITA" non oso pensare come possano aver reagito disoccupati, cassaintegrati e gente che ha avuto dalla vita le botte, quelle vere, a sentire questa frase...). Prepariamoci, come ho scritto in un altro post, ad applausi scroscianti per il bimbominkia domani sera allo stadium, con titoli del tipo "Tifosi della Juve insegnano la sportività a quelli del Milan". in modo da preparare il terreno al suo passaggio alla Juve nel futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vabbè, in Italia siamo ancora ancorati ad un calcio che non c’è più. Maignan chi lo conosceva? Passi tra noi tifosi che non ci facciamo soldi, ma è una passione sfrenata, ma chi lavora in questo ambiente lo ha subito etichettato come downgrade (ed anche io dissi che tra i pali certamente, nel resto assolutamente no, ma già per questo chiedo venia a Mike  ). Sembrava Antonio Donnarumma a leggere i giornali.
> 
> Dopo i vari Kaka, Tomori, Bennacer ecc.. non si è ancora capito che un giocatore bisogna conoscerlo e non giudicare dal prezzo pagato. Che tristezza. D’altronde ieri sera nel post partita ho sentito cose aberranti: "Il campionato Italiano è il migliore del mondo." , " É quello più divertente e propositovo" .
> Dove erano questi signori in questi 10 anni di dominio Juve? Con un calcio da anni 50. Sanno che è da 10 anni che un’Italiana non vince la CL? Sanno che è un campionato di transito? Sanno che esiste un sistema piramidale rivoltante?
> Questo solo per dire quanto questi signori di calcio capiscano, lasciamoli parlare


Sul campionato italiano sai come la penso perché se ben ricordi ne parlavamo in estate: qualcosa è cambiato.
Sicuramente non siamo i più ricchi ma attenzione perché quando quelli che erano i più ricchi iniziano a guardare in faccia la realtà e decidono che è il caso di rimboccarsi le maniche e non vivere più di rendita non ce n'è per nessuno.
A maggior ragione se gli ex ricchi hanno dalla loro tradizione, cultura e storia.

Occhio che l'italia del calcio oggi per gli investitori può essere quello che fu la Premier anni fa .

Del resto nel calcio come nell'economia è tutto ciclico.
Un Milan e una Inter che stanno per costruire lo stadio attira terribilmente.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il Suino e la famiglia (anch'essa orchestrata dal suino, e questa è la cosa più aberrante) stanno cavalcando l'onda, anche perchè trovano terreno fertile nei telecronisti cerebrolesi e radical-chic che albergano in tutte le reti, Rai in primis. In un paese serio, e con un telecronista che sapeva fare il proprio mestiere, l'episodio dei fischi all'infame sarebbe stato da liquidare in 30 secondi, al primo episodio. Invece, ogni volta che toccava palla e veniva beccato, partiva la litania, con aspetti addirittura imbarazzanti se non vergognosi ("Palla a Donnarumma, che deve avere le spalle larghe per affrontare LE BOTTE DELLA VITA" non oso pensare come possano aver reagito disoccupati, cassaintegrati e gente che ha avuto dalla vita le botte, quelle vere, a sentire questa frase...). Prepariamoci, come ho scritto in un altro post, ad applausi scroscianti per il bimbominkia domani sera allo stadium, con titoli del tipo "Tifosi della Juve insegnano la sportività a quelli del Milan". in modo da preparare il terreno al suo passaggio alla Juve nel futuro.


Dici bene,l'ho sottolineato anch'io,i media e gli addetti ai lavori non vedono l'ora che riceva applausi dai tifosi della latrina bianconera per tessere le lodi di cotanta schifosamente ripugnante tifoseria.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio anni e anni... ha 22 anni, mi pare un po' prematuro ed esagerato fare questo discorso. Altrimenti cadiamo nei medesimi meandri delle valutazioni fatte per i coetanei Leao e Brahim oppure per Tonali.
> 
> Detto questo, per me il problema vero è sempre stato il mix micidiale tra il suo ingaggio, il suo atteggiamento e soprattutto il comportamento del suo procuratore. Perchè se avesse avuto un piu basso profilo alla Calabria non diresti codeste cose.
> 
> Se a questo aggiungiamo che non lo abbiamo sostituito con uno bravo ma con uno ottimo e evidentemente migliore di lui, allora il discorso diventa interessante e bello per sparare a zero su questo ingrato. Godiamo per la rivincita, ma trovo esagerati i giudizi in negativo su Donnarumma come al pari lo sono quelli in positivo del hype di cui gode da sempre.


Ma è chiaro che si guardano i 6 mln che guadagnava e i 12 che avrebbe voluto ora , come si pensa a come raiola l'ha sempre dipinto da star.

Fosse stato al suo posto Donnarumma e avesse guadagnato come un Calabria per crescere per gradi è chiaro non saremmo qua a fare questi discorsi.


Purtroppo la storia dice che già a 18 anni Raiola ci minacciò e non perse occasione per ribadire che era il Milan a dover meritare Donnarumma .


Il Milan invece cercava solo di non perdere un asset a zero.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sul campionato italiano sai come la penso perché se ben ricordi ne parlavamo in estate: qualcosa è cambiato.
> Sicuramente non siamo i più ricchi ma attenzione perché quando quelli che erano i più ricchi iniziano a guardare in faccia la realtà e decidono che è il caso di rimboccarsi le maniche e non vivere più di rendita non ce n'è per nessuno.
> A maggior ragione se gli ex ricchi hanno dalla loro tradizione, cultura e storia.
> 
> ...


Ma io la penso uguale, da qui a dire che siamo il più bel campionato del mondo c'é ne passa. Sono anni che quello che si vede da noi si vede x3 in Inghilterra e x2 in Spagna ed in Germania. Sul fatto che possiamo attrarre investitori é vero, ma deve cambiare tutto, non solo il gioco espresso in campo. Esiste ancora un'emarginazione quasi totale, ed a dire il vero gli sta già attirando visti i cambi di proprietà.

E comunque era solo un esempio, per dire che di calcio gli "esperti" sono troppo spesso nazionalistici (questo signore dice che é da sempre il più bello ed il più difficile campionato del mondo), da cui la tendenza di cosiderare oro quello che sta in casa (Donnarumma) e spazzatura quello che viene dall'estero (Maignan).


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma io la penso uguale, da qui a dire che siamo il più bel campionato del mondo c'é ne passa. Sono anni che quello che si vede da noi si vede x3 in Inghilterra e x2 in Spagna ed in Germania. Sul fatto che possiamo attrarre investitori é vero, ma deve cambiare tutto, non solo il gioco espresso in campo. Esiste ancora un'emarginazione quasi totale, ed a dire il vero gli sta già attirando visti i cambi di proprietà.


Io sono certo l'italia tornerà ai vertici. 
La Premier è diventata quel che è diventata anche grazie all'italia e gli italiani.
Non ce lo scordiamo mai.


Il vero problema in Italia è che ci sono poche nascite e che sempre meno giocano a calcio ma in quanto a conoscenze della materia calcio abbiamo un patrimonio smisurato.


----------



## danjr (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.*
> 
> *"È vergognoso che una parte della tifoseria se la sia presa con un ragazzo che non ha fatto niente di male, la cui colpa sarebbe semplicemente quella di aver esercitato il diritto di libera scelta. Perché altri motivi per fischiarlo non ce ne sono… È molto strano che quel gruppo di tifosi se la prenda solo con lui, perché quando un giocatore compie queste scelte la responsabilità non è solo di una parte, ma anche dell’altra. Cosa intendo dire? Quello che ho detto: trovo altrettanto strano e molto deludente che il Milan, che conosce la verità, non abbia preso le distanze da questo inaccettabile e ingiusto comportamento. Lasciami dire che è un episodio che non ci ha fatto fare una bella figura davanti al mondo. Hai notato il gesto di Busquets? Lui ha capito la situazione, il momento, quello che stava passando Gigio. L’ho molto apprezzato”.*
> 
> *"Maignan non lo fa rimpiangere? È un’aggravante. Nel senso che non ci sarebbero nemmeno i presupposti per colpirlo ancora, no? Gigio è un ragazzo che ha sempre dato tutto sia alla Nazionale, contribuendo alla vittoria dell’Europeo, dove è stato eletto miglior calciatore del torneo, sia al Milan dove è rimasto fedele nei momenti più bui e difficili della società, mettendoci cuore, impegno e professionalità fino all’ultimo giorno, e contribuendo a riportare la squadra in Champions”.*


Allora Raiola non ledere il libero diritto di fischiare


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...


E per quale motivo il Milan dovrebbe fare un comunicato per difendere un giocatore che non è un proprio tesserato?  

Godo, perché è palese che mercoledì gli è stato fatto male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda Will, sai che io sono un estimatore di Maignan, non avrei mai immaginato fosse cosi affidabile.
> Mi va bene cosi.
> 
> Ma stai vendendo la pelle dell' orso un pò troppe presto su Donnarumma, giusto un pelo.


ma io non ho venduto niente. 
per me è un mediocre, potrà diventare un fenomeno e lo dirò senza problemi e con la tristezza nel cuore. ma per me adesso è un mediocre. un buon portiere e stop.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che sapessero fosse un buon portiere, ma tra buon portiere e quello che sta dimostrando ce ne passa.


si si capisco ma per me in parecchi avrebbero fatto meglio di donnarumma.
che insisto, per me al milan ha fatto più danni che buona roba.

ti trovi mike che gioca da dio e qui è imbarazzo totale, perchè non puoi nasconderla una roba così grossa.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dalle pagine del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi 8 Ottobre, Mino Raiola tuona contro il Milan ed i suoi tifosi sui fischi a Donnarumma. "Indegni, ed il Milan sempre muto."
> 
> *Tutte le dichiarazioni di Raiola:"Sono disgustato dai fischi a Gigio, e adesso mi chiedo perché il Milan non sia intervenuto ufficialmente per prendere le distanze dalla contestazione, per difenderlo in qualche modo, dopo che su un ponte di Milano è comparso quell’ignobile striscione. Vogliamo parlare delle minacce? Ha per caso ammazzato qualcuno? Non mi risulta. La verità è che il Milan non ha saputo o potuto tenerlo, non fa molta differenza... Prova a chiedere a chiunque, se padre, cosa avrebbe consigliato al proprio figlio: restare al Milan o andare al Paris Saint Germain?”.
> 
> ...



Niente, non ci arriva proprio. Lui come tanti altri. 

Il tifoso del Milan non ha accettato che Donnarumma dopo una stagione di silenzio abbia deciso di andarsene a parametro zero senza lasciare al Milan che gli ha dato tutto (anche al fratello) nemmeno un centesimo, e nemmeno quando ha preso la sua decisione ha avuto il coraggio di mettere la faccia. Se n'è andato senza riconoscenza come un ladro e questo il tifoso milanista non glielo perdonderà MAI.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Questo personaggio è il male del calcio.


----------



## sampapot (8 Ottobre 2021)

perché mai il Milan dovrebbe esprimersi sull'accaduto di un tesserato di un'altra società??? sono sicuro che molti dirigenti avranno gongolato....inoltre, un tale comportamento avrebbe dato fastidio a tutte le tifoserie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque finché le società non torneranno davvero le proprietarie dei cartellini sarà sempre peggio. Oggi questo giochino alla Raiola lo stanno emulando diversi, anche Atangana sta facendo lo stesso con Kessiè.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse il buon raiola non ha ancora realizzato cosa hanno fatto lui e il suo assistito e cosa li aspetta per il futuro.
> 
> Giusto per intenderci : sono cresciuto guardando e seguendo il milan con milanisti più grandi di me che ovviamente mi hanno formato, istruito e plasmato.
> Battezzandomi come 'tifoso' mi hanno spiegato anche cosa ha fatto collovati e cosa sia per noi collovati , come mi hanno spiegato cosa ha significato per tutti noi il volo impetuoso di hateley che sovrastava il povero fulvio.
> ...


io aspetto con ansia il derby per vedere come sarà accolto il cesso turco.  

cmq come ha scritto suma nel suo editoriale, era il psg che doveva proteggere donnarumma, al milan ormai cosa gliene frega di sto bamboccio ? non è più un nostro tesserato, se ne occupassero i francesi.


----------



## Walker (9 Ottobre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io aspetto con ansia il derby per vedere come sarà accolto il cesso turco.
> 
> cmq come ha scritto suma nel suo editoriale, era il psg che doveva proteggere donnarumma, al milan ormai cosa gliene frega di sto bamboccio ? non è più un nostro tesserato, se ne occupassero i francesi.


Il cesso turco è solo da applaudire, per essere andato dagli indaisti ad indebolirli tecnicamente ed appesantirli economicamente...


----------



## danjr (9 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che sapessero fosse un buon portiere, ma tra buon portiere e quello che sta dimostrando ce ne passa.


Il punto non è che è un buon portiere, ma che è meglio di Donnarumma, cioè siamo migliorati in porta e non peggiorati (non di poco)


----------

